# white pastels



## cmjkelley (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello, I'm fairly new to soft pastels and I'm curious about something. Has anyone else noticed that white pastels and other very light colors seem to be more moist? I've gotten to the point with other colors that I no longer end up with "mud," but with whites, regardless of brand, this is still a problem. Anyone else notice this? Is there a way to dry them out more? Thanks!


----------

